# CG Pier Yorktown?



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Going to be in Yorktown for 3 months. I plan to fish Hatteras or elsewhere on the weekends, but need to kill time after class during to weekdays. Is there any good fishing off that pier in the spring. Croakers, spots, flounder, schoolies, or maybe some cows idc aything will do any information would be handy.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

It should be warm enough to start hammeren flatties and all the bait fishes if this warm weather keeps up, should see them moven in shortly.


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

Yea, that's right I'm calling you and Eric out- how many yall caught allready


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

You're in the right place, another pier up the river at Cheatham Annex.


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

Sheet me a message when u get there. You get me on base, I'll show you where to get finger mullet and slam big flatties. Also plenty of croakers and cows


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Havnt caught anything yet, just go my pass today, only fished for about 20 mins just to check it out.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

EDMboarder said:


> Havnt caught anything yet, just go my pass today, only fished for about 20 mins just to check it out.


Going to check a spot tomorrow, if what I think will be there is there I will PM you.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

PM sent


----------



## davmain (Jun 23, 2006)

Any bites yet grasshopper? :beer:


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Cdog said:


> PM sent


uhm... hello???? i didnt get no pm


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

NTKG said:


> uhm... hello???? i didnt get no pm


uhmm, your box is full and you can't get any new ones...


----------

